# Goose neck/Fifth wheel hitch



## dslc6487 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a 2003 2500 GMC Duramax with a goose neck hitch in the bed that was used to haul my farm trailer.  It is a 2 5/16 retractable ball in the middle of the bed.  In order to pull a 5th wheel camper, what do I have to do?  Is there an adapter that will fit the goose neck ball, or, do I have to completely change out the hitch to the frame, etc.  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Doyle (Aug 3, 2010)

It depends on the 5th wheel camper.  Some are convertable with a simple adapter extension.   It depends on how strong they made the frame around the hitch.   A gooseneck puts much more stress on the frame than a 5th wheel hitch does so it has to be beefier.  If you look at a gooseneck stock trailer, you'll see where the frame is gusseted where it attaches to the post.   

The easiest way to find out is to contact the manufacturer.  Many models were available from the factory with that conversion kit as an option.   If that was available on the camper you want to tow, then you can be sure it was built to handle the extra torque.

If you can't get an absolute positive answer, then you'll have to put a 5th wheel plate on the truck.  There are some videos on Youtube on how to do it yourself but that is one thing that I would rather have a shop do.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, they do make gooseneck adapters that bolt to kingpin of rv. There is a fifth wheel hitch made that attaches to the gn ball in your bed.....if you do not like the gn adapter route. I know I saw it advertised in Trailer Life magazine once. I'd go tyhe gn adapter route and utilize what I already had.


----------



## Firescooby (Aug 3, 2010)

Most camper frames are made by only a few manufacturers (Lippert for example). Most state that installing a gooseneck adapter on the kingpin will void the frame warranty. Although MANY do it. I'd say about 1/3 of the 5th wheels I see at the campgrounds are gooseneck converts.

If the 5th wheel is a B&W, they make the companion insert. Google B&W Companion.

FYI: Is your truck a shortbed? If so, be careful. Most newer campers have an extended kingpin. Even with these, you might be really close when coming close to a 90 degree turns. 

I have a SB 2500HD, my 5th has an extended pin. I have a slider hitch, but have yet to REALLY need it. Nice to have though, just in case.


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the new Husky 16k  Slider 5th wheel hitch , When talking to the shop the people said you would nead a set of rails for the 5th wheel hitch .
You should just get a good Slider hitch and be done with it.
I have a friend that was trying to do what you are asking and it was a lot easer to just go ahead and get a complet set up and then a goose neck adapter plate for his bed railes.
Good luck.
Here's mine.


----------



## Firescooby (Aug 8, 2010)

Full Pull said:


> I have the new Husky 16k  Slider 5th wheel hitch , When talking to the shop the people said you would nead a set of rails for the 5th wheel hitch .
> You should just get a good Slider hitch and be done with it.
> I have a friend that was trying to do what you are asking and it was a lot easer to just go ahead and get a complet set up and then a goose neck adapter plate for his bed railes.
> Good luck.
> Here's mine.



Same EXACT hitch I got. I lucked up and found mine on Craigslist with rails (one year old) for $100.


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 8, 2010)

Yea I got it for 1,100 instaled that inclued Dodge special frame bracket and kit.
I got a deal my bud is the service and parts mananger at the camper shop.
He said its a 1,000 just for hitch and slider.


----------



## Firescooby (Aug 8, 2010)

Full Pull said:


> Yea I got it for 1,100 instaled that inclued Dodge special frame bracket and kit.
> I got a deal my bud is the service and parts mananger at the camper shop.
> He said its a 1,000 just for hitch and slider.



Yeah, they're high dollar. I lucked out and got on CL at the right time. Had only been posted for about 5 minutes. Drove to Canton and got it.


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 8, 2010)

I was looken at a PullRite SuperGlide Automatic Slider the guy wanted like 800.00 for it he said it was 2k brand new and it was like 5 years old .
Thats a great hitch but it was only hitch no rails or bracket.
I feel I did ok.
But you got the Deal of a life time..


----------

